# DS Archery Scores - APRIL 3rd



## elsberryshooter (Apr 3, 2011)

Here is the scores for April 3rd shoot !! AGAIN thanks everyone that came out today to MAKE this shoot possible !!! 

K45 
Carl Higgenbottom  204
Rick Letner  202
Tony Hebert 198
Shannon Wilson 197
Dave Herbert 189
Chris Foulks 185
Ezra Alleyne 185
RC Shoemake 170
JC Adams  170

Open A
Jim Robinsons 194
Mark Mealor  175

Open B
Scott Parrott  206
Kyle Devore 184
Ron Gray 179
Rod Hill 178
Lee Johnson 172

Open C
JJ Rosser  192
Chad McCullaogh 180
Rick Robinson 179


Hunter 
Don Hanson196
Ken Martin 189
Gary Womack 185
Steve Davis 179
Mike Kessler 175
Albert Morris 172
Dale Barnett 168
Jonny Nguyen 

Novice 
Justin Morris 196
John Country 193
James Jean 186
Mark Cook 185
Brad Shaw 184
Chad Wood 181
Jim Gardner 168

Woman Hunter 
Kim Parrott 177
Holly Duncan 160
Jill Herbert 152

Fun Shooters 
Caitlyn Rosser 218
Chloe Rosser 200
Duane Womack 198
Madelyn Barnett 191
Kevin Hawk 190
Chad Lamert 183
Chase Martin 178
Phillip Watson 178
Chris Powers 178
Curt Mooney 176
Melina Hawk 175
Chris Bright 174
Camryn Rosser 171
Katie Lambert 170
Codi Watson 169
Curtis  164
George Plemmons 157
Kylie lambert 154
Chad Norris 142
Sam 141
Cole Lambert 140
James Hawk 137
Dylan Taplan 137
Craig Gubbins 132
Jaden Mealor 130
Bradley Bright 92

AGAIN !! I want to Thank EACH ad EVERYONE of you that came out a shot today !! Shoots like you is What makes this possible


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 3, 2011)

lee, you better get that pse fixed muy pronto.  you went from first to worst, lol!!


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Apr 4, 2011)

*Shooter of the year*

Hey Danny got to thinking on the way home from your great shoot today, Can we start a Shooter of the year and give a Plaque away to the winner. I think you already got a plaque we can give away.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes .. Albert that sounds like a really good idea .. We may could round a plaque up for something like that


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok sounds good. I don't think we need to put much money in to it. I got some old trophys and plaques laying around we can just make one. I'll get with you and we will come up with one.


----------



## upatree (Apr 5, 2011)

Danny thanks for helping us Alabama folks. We all had a great time. Such a really nice place for a range that was well set and challenging.  That Georgia sunshine was even a plus.

We also have shoots across the line over here and when were not supporting our on clubs.....well...we'll be in Ga. shooting with you all.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Apr 5, 2011)

*Thanks for coming out*

Again thanks for your support and we was glad yall could come out. If you got a schdule of your shoots we would be glad to come out and see you.


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Apr 5, 2011)

Great shoot. We will be back


----------

